# I Need A Man!!!!



## bCreative (Sep 9, 2007)

......but I'm terribly shy and clueless when it comes to the oppisite sex.




I need some help on a couple of things:

Where to meet a man ages 23-29

What to talk about

How To Keep The conversation going

etc.........

I find it funny and a little embarassing that I'm 22 and NEVER been in an relationship!












:scar ed:















:scared :








And I'm tired of being alone so guys any help?!


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 9, 2007)

I know it sounds corny but just be yourself!


----------



## hosewearer (Sep 9, 2007)

Would you like a man in pantyhose?


----------



## Geek (Sep 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hosewearer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Would you like a man in pantyhose? 


wtf???


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 9, 2007)

ROFLMAO @ T! I have to ditto you there...


----------



## Aprill (Sep 9, 2007)

Roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @ T!!!


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 9, 2007)

I am a man occassional in pantyhose and I have triple WTF!

A few things I can help with. I'll give you the reverse of what works for me with women.

Where to meet men ages 23-29: I personally find if you go looking for guys in bars, you'll meet guys looking for a quick hookup. Explore interests you have that you think some guys may have--A place like a Borders or Barnes and Noble offers a lot of opportunity. Classes are good. Anyplace where you can sit down and talk and its not overtly obvious that you're there to look for a man.

What to talk about: Everybody has the same favorite topic of conversation usually--themselves? What you talk about is less important than that you listen well. As to what you talk about it really depends who you are with. If you meet at a place like a Borders or a class, what to talk about can be the surroundings.

How to keep the convo going: Keep listenning and don't be afraid of the occassional awkward silence.


----------



## Jobunny (Sep 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JennyMcL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am a man occassional in pantyhose and I have triple WTF!
A few things I can help with. I'll give you the reverse of what works for me with women.

Where to meet men ages 23-29: I personally find if you go looking for guys in bars, you'll meet guys looking for a quick hookup. Explore interests you have that you think some guys may have--A place like a Borders or Barnes and Noble offers a lot of opportunity. Classes are good. Anyplace where you can sit down and talk and its not overtly obvious that you're there to look for a man.

What to talk about: Everybody has the same favorite topic of conversation usually--themselves? What you talk about is less important than that you listen well. As to what you talk about it really depends who you are with. If you meet at a place like a Borders or a class, what to talk about can be the surroundings.

How to keep the convo going: Keep listenning and don't be afraid of the occassional awkward silence.

This is great advice - and I totally agree with bars not being the place to meet men if you want a relationship. 
Just relax and be confident - if you're not confident just fake it! That's what I do and no-one can tell the difference haha! Plus confidence is really sexy


----------



## bCreative (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks Jenny!

And LOL.....no thank you no man with pantyhose please!


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 9, 2007)

Confidence is really sexy and attracts men to women and women to men like nothing else. I used to think girls didn't want to go out with me because I was kind of short and not real muscular. I soon learned girls didn't want to go out with me because I never asked them and showed no interest in them because I didn't have confidence and didn't want them to know I liked them for fear of rejection.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 9, 2007)

I am literally DYING after T's post!!!

I mean, I figured that the pantyhose thing couldn't be a serious reply and i chuckeled... But T, I have tears in my eyes now... And i really don't know why I can't stop laffing!!!

Anyhoo, I've been wondering the same thing... I just moved to Houston, and I'm wondering where the PPL in my age group are too... I've been here 2 months, and it's frustrating, cuz I'm fresh outta college and used to having a social network. So not having one is driving me CRAZY!!! (At least I have my makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Basically I'm sayin, I understand... I feel like a fish outta water, cuz school has been my network, and it was easy joining org's so I found ppl with similar interest, but how the heck do u go about it in the real world? I'm so lost...


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 9, 2007)

Put a wedding ring on your finger, they'll come crawling out of the woodwork!

Okay, no, seriously, confidence is beyond sexy in women. Not conceit, but _confidence_! The perfect blend of modesty and confidence is like an aphrodisiac, seriously!

I don't think you have to go anywhere special to meet a guy, just go where you usually like to go! If you meet someone, ask him questions about himself, like . . . if he says "Yea I play guitar" say something like "Oh wow, really, electric or acoustic?" or "That's awesome, how long have you been playing?". Women are usually the ones gabbing away so I think guys actually like it when we just shut up and listen





Now when you get a guy and need, uh . . . some extra advice, come on over to the sex forum, and I'm your go-to girl





Good Luck!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh my wow...


----------



## bCreative (Sep 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Put a wedding ring on your finger, they'll come crawling out of the woodwork!
Okay, no, seriously, confidence is beyond sexy in women. Not conceit, but _confidence_! The perfect blend of modesty and confidence is like an aphrodisiac, seriously!

I don't think you have to go anywhere special to meet a guy, just go where you usually like to go! If you meet someone, ask him questions about himself, like . . . if he says "Yea I play guitar" say something like "Oh wow, really, electric or acoustic?" or "That's awesome, how long have you been playing?". Women are usually the ones gabbing away so I think guys actually like it when we just shut up and listen





Now when you get a guy and need, uh . . . some extra advice, come on over to the sex forum, and I'm your go-to girl





Good Luck!

Oh trust me I think I know who to call when I need some sex advice


----------



## Ashley (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh dear, all the "WTF's" are going to scare hosewearer away from MUT.

I agree with jenny, don't look for guys at bars.


----------



## XkrissyX (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hosewearer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Would you like a man in pantyhose?



lol are you serious?


----------



## Ricci (Sep 10, 2007)

Hehe another crazy day @ MUT lol


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh dear, all the "WTF's" are going to scare hosewearer away from MUT. 
Yeah, could've been my potential future best friend.


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



lol are you serious? i actually laughed at loud when i seen that


----------



## XkrissyX (Sep 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *enyadoresme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i actually laughed at loud when i seen that



haha hi


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *XkrissyX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




haha hi hi





i used to think i wanted a man...i do because i like the lovey dovey stuff

but now that i'm thinking about all the emotional extras it entails i'm not sure if that's the best thing for my life right now

i'm not about to give myself to someone who isn't worth it...which is why i don't even wanna do the friends with benefits thing

*sigh...i've been celibate for 7 months now





but to me its better than screwing some lame who is going to screw you over after he's finished screwing you


----------



## XkrissyX (Sep 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *enyadoresme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi





i used to think i wanted a man...i do because i like the lovey dovey stuff

but now that i'm thinking about all the emotional extras it entails i'm not sure if that's the best thing for my life right now

i'm not about to give myself to someone who isn't worth it...which is why i don't even wanna do the friends with benefits thing

*sigh...i've been celibate for 7 months now





but to me its better than screwing some lame who is going to screw you over after he's finished screwing you

hooray for choosing to hold off on sex! I admire your patience.
Im pregnant but this is not stopping me from sex! its a must nowadays since my hormones are going crazy.lol


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 12, 2007)

for staters, don't bee to anxious or self concious. when i was shy I never had a boyfriend. Being easily embarrassed, shy or self concious was probably my biggest downfall when it came to guys. It took me a LONG time to get over being shy and when I was 22 I was in my first relationship so you're not "slow," okay?

A book about body langauge was my savior in the realm of romance. I had to force myself (or train myself?)

to sit up straight, look a man i was interested in dead in his eyes, flip my hair...lower my eyelashes...and giggle. What comes to most women and girls naturally I had to in effect learn!

Just don't give up, men are VERY easy to find- they are harder to keep. The lady that mentioned a bar as a bad place to meet people was right, find someone you have common ground with. If you like dogs, take yours for a walk in the park and if you see a cute guy who is close strike up a conversation. Men don't need much to want to talk to you. I hate to use a steroetype but remember, you have a vagina! Of course they wanna talk to you, but some men can be rather shy too. Case in point, I had to kiss my husband our first kiss...and we had liked each other for months &amp; months!!

You could be sitting next to (your future husband) both of you sweating at a bus stop. Even something as silly as "how about this weather?" won't be a bad start if he's single free and into you.

good luck! let's hope you can turn from shy violets into wild roses?! *nudge*


----------



## bCreative (Sep 12, 2007)

^Wow thanks for all that!!


----------

